# Who makes the largest frame? I'm 6'9"...



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

I've been riding a Specialized Hardrock XXL frame mountain bike for the past year and am looking at getting out more on the local roads. Since I'm not familiar with all the different manufacturers, I'm interested to find out who makes the largest road bike frames.

I'm also interested to know if there are any specialists who make frames for larger cyclists.

-Thanks, Todd


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*check out Lennard Zinn....*

he specializes in big bikes and is very tall himself...
http://www.zinncycles.com/bikes.aspx?bike=projbig


[


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

zinn cycles specializes in tall bikes. you can even get custom cranks for those long legs. i know a guy who bought one of his bikes and cranks and loved it. i haven't ridden with him in a while but last time i saw him he was on it.

http://www.zinncycles.com/


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

you must of posted as i was typing. i didn't see your post when i opened the OP.


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

Calfee makes a carbon frame in sizes up to 66 cm. Here is the link to the geometry page. 

http://calfeedesign.com/geometry.shtml

edit-- They will also do custom sizes as well.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

http://www.gunnarbikes.com/
.
Big enough for you ?
.
.


----------



## cdmc (Feb 3, 2004)

At your height, you will really need to go custom to get a proper fitting frame. For a reasonable price check out curtlo, and bernie mikkelson in Alemeda CA builds many large sized custom frames for under $1000.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Rivendell stilll making the Redwood?*

Before I found a used Rambouillet, I was looking at Rivendell's Romulus and Redwood (same bike--it's called the Romulus up to 64cm, I think, the Redwood over that). If they're still making it (I don't see it on the website) It comes in 68cm, which might be enough for you--my brother's a little over 6'7", and he's fine on it. It's a good, sturdy steel all-purpose bike.
If not, then the Atlantis and Rambouillet both come in 68, too. I have one of each, and I'm really happy with them.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*What about Bilinkey?*

I believe they were interviewed in Bicycling magazine not too many issues ago.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

tmanley said:


> I've been riding a Specialized Hardrock XXL frame mountain bike for the past year and am looking at getting out more on the local roads. Since I'm not familiar with all the different manufacturers, I'm interested to find out who makes the largest road bike frames.
> 
> I'm also interested to know if there are any specialists who make frames for larger cyclists.
> 
> -Thanks, Todd


If you want a old school, lugged steel frame, check out Mercian in the UK. They have stock sizes up to 66 or 68 cm, I think. Depending on the model and the exchange rate, you can get a top quality frame/fork for <$1000.

Gene at www.SpicerCycles.com can do you a fully custom frame in AL, steel or Ti. His customs are listed at maybe $800 and up. He's a great guy too. He built my AL track frame and it was a great experience from start to finish. He's been known to offer discounts off his list prices too. Tell him Jason from Dallas sent you.


----------

